# Some women will always need a man to show them the way...



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## HOBIE (Nov 10, 2018)

U will get shot Northy


----------



## WHT (Nov 13, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> U will get shot Northy


consider yourself SHOT Northy! POW-POW! no place for such sexist views!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 14, 2018)

Just to even things up a bit


----------



## WHT (Nov 14, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Just to even things up a bit


PMSL!!!!!!


----------



## WHT (Nov 14, 2018)

'Yer can take the girl out the city but yer can't take the city out the girl!' ... I'm not a country lass and scream blue murder if I see a spider! LOL! No stranger to nuts and bolts etc; Jack of all trades master of none! LOL! although can lift 20kg!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 14, 2018)

WHT said:


> 'Yer can take the girl out the city but yer can't take the city out the girl!' ... I'm not a country lass and scream blue murder if I see a spider! LOL! No stranger to nuts and bolts etc; Jack of all trades master of none! LOL! although can lift 20kg!



I used to be pretty good with a screwdriver , hammer etc and loved knocking up a bit of cement


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 14, 2018)

How do you knock up cement? And do you get cement babies?


----------



## Ljc (Nov 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> How do you knock up cement? And do you get cement babies?


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 14, 2018)

Ljc said:


> Just to even things up a bit



That is so funny .


----------

